# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  قواطي ببسي

## الرافضية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا جديدة على هذا المنتدى 
واتمنى ان ترحبو بية كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللش هواي
واذا ماترحبون افخخ المنتدى بقواطي ببسي :weird:  :kaseh:  تحيات ام محمد

----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## آهات حنونه



----------


## مضراوي

اهلا وسهلا بك 
ان شاء الله يعجبك منتدانا الغالي ..
اتمنى لك التوفيق 
تحياتي

----------


## رحيق الامل

حدحنا رحبنا ابش مو تنفدي كلمش و تفخخي المنتدى ابقوااااااااطي بيبسى 
ما فينا شده انعيد بنا ءه من جده وجديد
هههههههههه
تحياتي 
رحيـ الامل ــــــــق

----------


## فرح

بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
*نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد*
*ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر*
*ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل*
*وســكــونــه*
*لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا*
*وعــقــولــنــا*
*نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مرحبا بش مليون

----------


## روعة الدنيا

\
/
\

بكل أغــآريد وحب نستقـبلكـ ..

وكل ( ألـ ح ــآن ) الفرح تهــلل لكـ ..

هلآ بكـ هلآ عــدد مآطـآرت أطيــآر ..

بوجـودكـ زآد " المنتدى " الـ غ ـآلي على نوره أنــوآر ..

\
/
\
نفرش لكـ كل {ّّ الورد وأنوآع الطيب والريـ ح ــآن ..

يزدآد عبيره بوجـودكـ وتنتثر أحلى الألــوآن ...

يآهلآ بكـ بيننــآ {ّّّأخــــوآت وإخــوآن ..

سعدنــآ لوصولكـ لهذآ المكــآن ..

\
/
\

ننتظر منكـ { أجمل } وأحلى ألوآن الإبدآع ..

تحلق في سمــآء \\عائلتنا // وتلون فضآءه وتزيد الإشـ ع ــآع ..

( نتمنى ) لكـ قضآء أحلى الأوقـــآت معنـآ ..

يآهلآ ومرحب فيكـ ... يآهلآ ..

::

\
/
\
!!.. أرق التحـآيآ ..!!

----------


## حسسينو



----------


## الرافضية

والله فاجئتوني بترحيبكم اشكركم جميعا وهذي من طيبكم واخلاقكم العالية ان ترحبون بية 
تحيات اختكم الرافضية

----------


## سموورهـ ..~



----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## ملكة سبأ

يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه



----------


## براءة طفولة

ودي


براءة طفووولة

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*♥♥♥
*
*بكــل حـب وشـوق وآحـترآم* 


*نستقبلك ونفرش طريقك بالورد..*


*ونعطر حبر الكلمآت بالمسك والعنبر*


*وننتظر الابدآع مع نسمات الليل وسكونه,,/*


*لتصل همسآت قلبك الى قلوبنا..وعقولنآ* 


*ننتظر بوحـ قلمك..*


*..دمت بود..*
*♥♥♥*

----------


## كبرياء

يـآهلآ وغلآ بكـ بيننآ ..~
إأن شآلله تفيدين وتستفيدين ..!
حيـآك ..~
سي يوو ..!

----------


## بقآيا حنين

>> الرافضية <<


بمشاعر الإخوة الصادقة ، وكفوف الوفاء الندية ..

نمد إليك كفنا ، نرمي بذور الأخلاق ، ونتعهدها بالإخلاص والوفاء

من نبع إسلامنا الصافي لنجني منها ثمرا يانعا من الإبداع الراقي ،

مرحبا بك فردا في أسرتنا الواحدة { .. *شبكة الناصرة الثقافية* ، لعالي الفائدة والمتعة والعلم ..

مرحبا بك بين زهور الكلمة الهادفة ، ورحيق الفكر الراقي ، وشهد الأدب، وباحة الحب والأمل

نصنع من الكلمة حياة.. ونكون في الفضاء بقعة مضيئة.. ملؤها الفرح وشذاها الفل والياسمين

نملأ الأرض نورا ، ويفوح شذانا في الجو عطرا .. يتنفسه كل رايح وغاد ..

فهنيئا لنا ولك .. هنيئا لقلوبنا معانقة قلبك .. وهنيئا لحروفنا معانقة حروفك ..

نعطر حبر الكلمات في الأجواء ، ونفرش ورود المودة في الأرجاء..

وقد آن أن تمد إلينا كفيك ، وتشاركنا الحياة ..

حياة القلوب .. وحياة النفوس.. وحياة الأبدان .. في طاعة الرحمن.. إلى جنة الرضوان

ننتظر منك جميل الإبداع، وحسن القول والعمل.

كلنا أمل أن تكون لحظاتك معنا هي قمة سعادتك كما هي قمة سعادتنا ..



ننتظرك بشوق ..

----------


## روح منسيه



----------

